

Ask HN: What are the 30 subtypes of image/video sharing? - coralreef

Came across an old startup ideas post by PG. In it he mentions photo&#x2F;video sharing.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;old.ycombinator.com&#x2F;ideas.html<p>&quot;There may ultimately be 30 different subtypes of image&#x2F;video sharing service, half of which remain to be discovered.&quot;<p>Does anyone have any idea what those are, or how he even got to the number 30?
======
benologist
The number is irrelevant to the larger message which is that image/video
sharing isn't necessarily a permanently solved problem.

------
anigbrowl
How many do you have on your list so far?

~~~
coralreef
I'm not sure, I might try doing a rubric later. Obvious uses cases to start
with are the contrasts between FB and Snapchat.

